# History Repeating



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my mum posted a photo on my facebook a couple of weeks ago and i only just knottiest it (never really on facebook)

i just thought it was interesting that the photos are the same, the dogs are even on the same sides. 

me and my mums cockers when they were about 4/5 years old and I was about 2 years old











my little brother Innes with Gypsy and Inca when they were about 2 years old and he was about 3/4 years


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Quite a spooky coincidence!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow amazing!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

ah, sweet


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh Kendal .. you were a cutie  

Dogs have always been a huge part of your life .. and your little brothers xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww cute pics!!!!


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Ahh lovely pics and what a coincidence


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow you guys look so alike,pair of cuties!! xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

aw lovely x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

How Sweet do you look in that photo!! Lovely pics x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, Kendal, you little sweetie!!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol i know, what happend? lol


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Love the stylish red wellington boots!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

cute or what


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Both pictures are lovely .... dont you just love mums posting old pics... could have been worse Kendal, at least she picked a good un x


----------

